# I assume mass failure



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I only saw one confirmed kill posted over the weekend. I must assume there was a mass failure this 2015 Utah opening turkey hunt weekend. 
I demand to know who's at fault here, the turkeys or the hunters! 
Boys it's just not that tough, just get out there, find a bunch roosted up, get down below'm and come daybreak, call'm right in. Gees, what's the problem... d**b birds won't cooperate?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know if mass failure is the right phrase. Maybe mass selection issues? We talked to 4 other groups that claimed to get birds in close, but all young jakes.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you can only kill turkeys on LE hunts, we all know this


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Not all consider it a "Failure" if a bird is not shot.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive seen more birds then I've ever seen this year. They seem to be everywhere!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Not all consider it a "Failure" if a bird is not shot.


This ain't no Audubon bird "watchin" weekend we got going on here. Lets see some smiling faces peepin up over those tails. Lets hear some stories of camo'ed up nimrods shooting the lips right off them critters, come on boys, you've waited all year for this day to come around again.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't have a pic to show but my neighbor killed his first Turkey this past Saturday. Not a Jake but not a big tom either. Maybe a 3 yr old bird. He was uber excited about his first Turkey hunt. I'll be waiting for the general season to give it a go.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Down where my dad and I were, the turkeys haven't really started yet, we are up in the mountains. very few gobbling. the ones we did put to bed kept getting blown by guys in a truck that would drive up the road at first light, step out of the truck, slam the door and start squawking on their calls. My dad and I were sitting on a bird for an hour in the dark, just as its getting light the same guys come driving up the road and jump out of the truck just in time to hear the bird gobble, then they head up right for it sit down and all 3 of them started calling. I watched the bird fly out of the tree away from the guys.. Very inexperienced group of people.. 

I was sitting up on a ridge one night and watched these J-holes get out of their truck and start squacking, get back in and drive up the road 300 yards and repeat it all over again...

so we will go down the last week when those mountain Merriams are a little more vocal


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been chasing the birds in an are that normally has a ton of birds. It still does, but, they are in small groups. I worked the same group of birds for two days, and no go. The group is small. One nice Tom, two Jakes, and four hens. 

If I call, the hens just look around. The Tom and Jakes will gobble, and strut. They seem to have zero interest in my decoys. I'm thinking that with the warm winter, and lack of snow, the birds are scattered out, and "Hen'ed Up" 

I'll find a new spot to hunt, and see what happens.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, the birds got the best of my dad and I. We had 7 toms at 15 feet saturday evening and we both missed.....it was embarrassing.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

*bird down !*

Took a beautiful merriams sunday morning. Located them saturday night, was on them at daylight , the next morning! Called in three gobblers, took the first one at 20 yds. Approximatey 18-19 lbs ,9 1/2 inch beard, 1 inch hooked spurs!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My son and I both shot Toms this weekend. Very fun hunt!


----------



## ravenrogers (Oct 27, 2008)

Well everone said there were tons of birds on puplic land in northern unit lets see some photos


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

ravenrogers said:


> Well everone said there were tons of birds on puplic land in northern unit lets see some photos


I'll show you in a couple weeks when the youth/general opens.


----------

